
RESTful API Modeling Language - colinprince
https://raml.org/
======
brylie
I hope that RAML designers can merge some of their work into the OpenAPI
Specification.

[https://www.openapis.org/](https://www.openapis.org/)

It is time to pursue harmony and standardization.

~~~
bl4ckm0r3
I thought MuleSoft (that did RAML) joined OpenApi a couple of years ago.
[https://swagger.io/blog/news/mulesoft-joins-the-openapi-
init...](https://swagger.io/blog/news/mulesoft-joins-the-openapi-initiative/)

What type of features would you like to see in openapi?

~~~
brylie
Well, whatever features compel developers to seek out and/or promote RAML. If
the RAML developers are committed to the OpenAPI spec., it might be good to
put a deprecation warning and link to OpenAPI Initiative on the RAML website.
That would reduce confusion and signal alignment.

